# thinking of adding a 595 ultra



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

i currently have a 2008 585 orgin and love it. local store is willing to sell a new 2008 595 ultra for $1500. do you guys think its worth it, or to similar to my current 585? i know the price is right but its still $1500 clams.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

jump on it!!! or give me the info if it is a med and i will jump on it!!!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

That's an awesome deal!! Take it if you can!

i love the 595 Ultra! I haven't ridden a 585 but i don't think you can go wrong with any Look!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

do it!!!!!!


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

did it


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great Scott! 
That is my favorite paint scheme!!!!!!

Beautiful! You guys have all the luck...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Damn it!!! You were supposed to let me buy it!!! (it is a Med isn't it???) 

Great job!!! Beauty!! How are you going to build it? BTW, I thought that was a '09 color scheme.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow. I thought all Ultras got nude uni fiber. Could you hook us all up with a deal like that?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Which store? Did they have any other sizes/colors available? Looking for a XL..PM me if available?


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Great Scott!


It's actually a Look...


----------

